# Annual Naming of Silver Cross Mother (merged)



## 043 (11 Nov 2006)

Thank you Mrs Murphy. I knew your son very well. I saw you on TV, don't be embarrassed.........you have given more than most!!!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Nov 2006)

Yes, thank you very much! Your son made the supreme sacrifice. He was a good soldier an must have been a good soldier.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Nov 2008)

Links to previously expressed sentiments on Sgt. Stachnik's passing below story - shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Alberta woman to stand for soldiers' mothers on Nov. 11*
Don Retson, edmontonjournal.com, 7 Nov 08
Article link

A northern Alberta woman who lost her son to the war in Afghanistan has been named this year's Silver Cross Mother _(links to VAC fact sheet on National Silver Cross Mother)_.

Avril Dianna Stachnik of Waskatenau will lay a wreath at the base of the National War Memorial on Remembrance Day on behalf of all mothers who lost children in military service to their country.

Her son, Sgt. Shane Hank Stachnik _(links to VAC Canadian Virtual War Memorial entry)_, also of Waskatenau, was killed in Afghanistan on Sept. 3, 2006, while taking part in Operation Medusa. He was ambushed while leading his section during a ground offensive against the Taliban in southern Afghanistan. 

Besides his parents, Avril and Hank, he left behind his common-law spouse, Darcy Mitton, and two children, Elliot and Samnantha, ages 10 and 12. He was engaged to be married upon his return from his second tour of duty in Afghanistan.

The National Silver Cross Mother is chosen annually by The Royal Canadian Legion to represent the mothers of Canada at the National Remembrance Day Ceremony in Ottawa on Nov. 11.

Waskatenau is about 100 kilometres northeast of Edmonton.

_dretson@thejournal.canwest.com_

Avril Stachnik of Waskatenau, Alberta is introduced as the 2008 Memorial (Silver) Cross Mother during a news conference at the Beechwood National Military Cemetery in Ottawa.







Previous Army.ca condolences, thoughts, prayers & memories shared:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49754.0/all.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49679.0/all.html


----------



## Chimo (8 Nov 2008)

Avril Stachnik is a class act and a great choice to be awarded such an honour. She is and will be an excellent representive of our Silver Cross Mothers.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 Nov 2008)

Chimo said:
			
		

> Avril Stachnik is a class act and a great choice to be awarded such an honour. She is and will be an excellent representive of our Silver Cross Mothers.


Very true.  
I met her once.  Very warm, strong woman.  She told me through all what had happened to her family that the army "has been fantastic"
She loves her son very much and is a great mother.  She will do us all proud!!!!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (11 Nov 2008)

Small community remembers hometown hero
Updated: Tue Nov. 11 2008 17:04:55

Sonia Sunger, ctvedmonton.ca

The small town of Waskatenau, Alberta gathered in solidarity Tuesday morning to honour veterans from years past and one hometown hero who was recently killed in Afghanistan. 

Sgt. Shane Stachnik of Waskatenau was killed in Afghanistan two years ago, leaving the small town unable to fill his void.

"My son's on my mind everyday...he was my pride and joy," said his father Hank Stachnik. "He just loved it (the military)...I tried to talk him out of it."

Shane's mother is this year's Silver Cross Mother. She went to the nation's capital to represent all mothers who've lost a son or daughter in war. 

"I'm pleased to be honouring other families, especially my son," said Avril Stachnik

Those who fought alongside Shane say Remembrance Day now brings a new meaning to them.

"To go to today's cenotaphs and actually see names listed on it under Afghanistan or guys that you know personally is quite a leap in your own personal vision of what this day's all about," said Major Chris Cotton.

One veteran says even though he never knew Shane he still deeply feels his loss. 

"I didn't know him, but it hit me because I did all the training he did," said Lorne Langille. 

Sgt. Shane Stachnik was killed along with Warrant Officers Richard Nolan, Frank Mellish and Private William Cushley during a ground offensive in southern Afghanistan on Sept. 3, 2006.

With files from Erin Isfeld


----------



## 043 (13 Nov 2008)

A stronger woman will be tough to find!

Chimo Mrs Stachnik!


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Nov 2008)

Well done, Shane's Mom, and CHIMO too,


----------



## dangerboy (2 Nov 2011)

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20111101/silver-cross-mother-111101/

CTVNews.ca Staff

Date: Tuesday Nov. 1, 2011 10:18 AM ET

The Royal Canadian Legion named the 2011 National Silver Cross Mother on Tuesday, ahead of the Remembrance Day ceremony in which she will lay a wreath on behalf of all bereaved mothers.

Patricia Elaine Braun will carry the title until Nov. 1, 2012, when her successor will be chosen.

Braun, originally from Semans, Sask., lost her son Cpl. David Braun to a suicide bomber in Afghanistan on Aug. 22, 2006.

Braun, who would have turned 32 this year, was a member of the Shilo, Man.-based 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry when he was killed while on patrol.

Braun will lay a wreath at the National War Memorial on Nov. 11 in Ottawa, representing all mothers who have lost sons or daughters in the military, para-military, the RCMP or in service to Canada.

She will stand alongside Prime Minister Stephen Harper and Gov. Gen. David Johnston at the formal ceremony.

Braun succeeds Mabel Girouard, last year's recipient. Her son Chief Warrant Officer Robert Michael Girouard was 46 when he was killed by a suicide bomber in 2006, leaving behind a wife and three children.

Read more: http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20111101/silver-cross-mother-111101/#ixzz1cZ3isrpH


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2012)

From the RC Legion Info-machine....


> Gordon Moore, Dominion President of The Royal Canadian Legion, named Mrs. Roxanne Marie Priede as the National Memorial (Silver) Cross Mother for 2012-2013 earlier today here at Dominion Headquarters.
> 
> Mrs. Priede was born in Hamilton, Ontario, but now resides in Grand Forks, British Columbia. She is the eighth mother from British Colombia to be named as the National Memorial (Silver) Cross Mother since the Legion began this tradition.
> 
> ...


Full news release attached - Milnet.ca news/condolences thread for MCPL Priede here


----------

